
Ask HN: Why are so many predominant Austrian websites left-aligned*? - scottmcdot
*Not in the political sense<p>Examples:<p>www.oebb.at<p>www.wetter.at<p>www.immmo.at<p>www.vienna.at<p>www.willhaben.at
======
dev-ious
I think its an old webdesign style to support multiple screen sizes

